
Building a business while in high school: a 5-year journey full of learnings - nocodebcn
https://phoenixdown.co/building-business-high-school/
======
nocodebcn
Duncan has been building businesses with his best friend Tyler since they were
in high school. From mowing lawns to memberships and gated content no-code
platform called Memberstack.

This is the story about Formatically, an instant citation tool that didn't
take off.

